#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  虐待動物？ 教科書教壞孩子

## 狼王白牙

*台灣社會層出不窮的青少年虐待動物案件、棄養動物行為與教材文本有關嗎？

－－體檢九年一貫教科書的「動物態度」*
近幾年，台灣社會不斷發生青少年殘忍虐待動物案件，不論是用鞭炮炸烏龜，或拿酒精膏燒狗...... 種種現象，是否與九年一貫教材文本對待動物的態度有關？而台灣的教育體系，鼓勵學童飼養蠶、鍬形蟲、甲蟲、楓葉鼠等動物用於觀察、教學，卻未同步教導良好 動物福利知識、正確照顧觀念與責任，以致衍生出的捕捉、交換、購買、饋贈、繁殖過剩、棄養、放生、危害生態、戲謔動物、以動物作為競技、賭博標的......等等 問題，是否也違反了最初的教學宗旨，反而誤導學童從小物化生命、漠視生命苦痛的態度！


長期關注動物福利及生態環境議題的動物社會研究會，以一年多時間蒐集研究國中小學 九年一貫七大學習領域教科書，發現其中和動物議題有關的篇幅，多存在「忽視、戲謔、偏見、歧視、誤用、濫用、物化動物」等負面的動物態度和描述。且在教育 部訂定、施行的課程總綱和分段課綱裡，完全沒有「動物倫理」觀的價值思辯，更沒有任何關於「良好動物福利」的知識或能力教育。今（七）日上午，立法委員田 秋堇、鄭麗文與動物社會研究會共同召開記者會，公布現行教科書中，帶給學童錯誤學習的許多文本。


立法委員田秋堇、鄭麗文與本會共同召開記者會，

公布現行教科書中，帶給學童錯誤學習的許多文本。

研究會表示：國中小學九年一貫七大學習領域教科書，以康軒、南一、翰林三大書商為 主，包含課本、習作、教師手冊、備課用書等合計約1,400多本。研究會檢視國小課本計159本（73%）、國中23本（18%），加上各科目教師手冊、 習作與備課用書等，數量未列入計算。國小與動物相關內容較多的科目分別為：一、二年級「生活」科，檢視比例為100％，三至六年級的「社會」和「自然與生 活科技」分別為88%和71%，一至六年級的「國語」則為83%。研究檢視每本書的每一個單元，以瞭解書中有關動物的內容。國小部份，總計檢視851個單 元，其中238個單元與動物有關（36%），國中部份，檢視106個單元，其中43個單元與動物有關（38%）。【詳見附錄一】

研究檢視動物相關單元發現，在國小階段強調觀念傳授，慣以舉例、故事、遊戲等教學 活動搭配說明，但常易陷入活動設計「反噬」教學目標的困境。例如「生活」學習領域一年級下學期「美麗的春天」單元活動建議：老師令兒童分組尋找校園中的小 蟲，找到的昆蟲可以抓起來放在飼養箱或觀察箱飼養，等觀察完畢後再將昆蟲放生。教學指引並表示：「兒童捉蟲兒，是一種自然的本性。老師應善用兒童與生俱來 的好奇心和興趣，引導兒童親近蟲兒，了解蟲兒的生命也是珍貴的，進一步培養兒童愛護蟲兒的態度。」但課文並未提及捕捉和飼養的過程及方式可能造成動物受傷 或死亡，如何避免傷害，或提供其他更能兼顧動物福利與自然生態的替代方法。讓人質疑兒童如何能真正學習到昆蟲生命的「可貴」，同時進一步「善待（愛 護）」！而在國中階段，則幾乎偏重知識傳授，由於內容吃重繁多，往往無法深入探討知識建構背後的意義，學習過程缺乏思考空間、時間、及行為準則的討論。

以九年一貫「自然與生活科技」學習領域分段課綱為例，要小學生從三年級開始就「實地......， 飼養一種小動物，並彼此交換經驗」。因此，四上教科書與教師手冊要學生攜帶活魚活蝦，以觀察其身體構造和運動方式，並讓學生用水族箱飼養水生物，以了解不 同棲地生物的生存條件；四下則讓學生佈置昆蟲箱。但研究發現，對於這些動物的攜帶、觀察、與飼養，課綱與課本並未要求師生必需注意確保周延、有良好的動物 福利，以滿足動物生理、社群、心理及表達自然行為的需求。往往動物生命成了工具，只要完成教學目地-如觀察魚鰭擺動，則過程中不論動物是否傷亡或觀察後的 去處，都不在教育考量範圍。

而大量飼養各種昆蟲，往往也變相誘發捕捉、繁殖、交易買賣等商業化行為。令人質 疑，一旦學童生命倫理與生命科學觀念的奠基，被限縮於教室或家庭中的飼養箱，環境生態與棲地保護觀念的建立，也將在無形中喪失了機會。而當動物的生命週期 超過教學單元長度，造成師生家長困擾失措之餘，無數生命被「餽贈、買賣、棄養」，以致於無辜受虐、犧牲的現象也就不斷上演。

在「健康與體育」、「藝術與人文」、「數學」、「國語」學習領域的教科書中，則有許多負面動物態度和 描述，甚至還有鼓勵違法行為之嫌的單元。例如動保法第6條規定－－任何人不得惡意或無故騷擾、虐待或傷害動物；及第10條規定：以直接、間接賭博或其他不 當目的，而有虐待動物之情事，進行動物交換或贈與。但一上「數學」單元名稱：10以內的數－－課文卻以活體動物作為餽贈的禮品、比賽的對象，除誤導學童的 生命觀外，也抵觸法律精神。

五下「健康與體育」課本：一張圖片描繪狗玩跳繩、三下「藝術與人文」動物狂歡節單元：教材以水桶罩住猴子的頭，然後問－－動物看見這些人類的東西，會有何反應？......都可能誤導學童的動物認知及模仿對待動物的方式。

此外，參觀動物園、海生館等場所，學童眼中看到的究竟是尊重生命、尊重野生動物及其棲息環境，還是強者囚禁弱者的控制慾望與娛樂手段？不無可議。「藝術與人文」國二下生命圖像單元檢討動物園的存在－－提 出「動物園其實是個奇怪的地方，它把地球不同區域的物種集合起來供「人」觀賞，你喜歡被關起來供「人」觀賞嗎？」等疑問。但回頭檢視國小國語、社會等教科 書或戶外教學、畢業旅行等活動，卻仍常視動物園、海生館等為環境教育或相關學習的場域！此外，部分學校也會在園遊會或類似活動中，安排「農村、海洋體驗」 節目，讓學生快樂嘻鬧大玩乘牛車、釣魚蝦、抓泥鰍、海底撈物等遊戲，目的是希望學生「體驗生存與團隊合作」。農漁村中動物的採集與撈捕，固多為人類生存所 需。但以戲謔的態度為之，把動物作為娛樂工具，不僅無法教導學生珍惜資源、惜福，也養成學童自私的觀念－－自己的快樂可以建立在「忽視其他生命的痛苦」 上！


三上「國語」放牛的發明家單元，課文內容寫著： 「人不能和牛比力氣，人要和牛比智慧，所以只要牛被鉤子拉的很痛就不會亂跑了。」雖然介紹的是早期農村社會的狀況，但畜牧科技與動物行為知識早已進步，課 文內容應同步調整，或至少說明良好動物福利觀念或新知。三下「綜合活動」社區大發現單元，文本形容清潔隊是我的好鄰居，繪圖則畫出狗與垃圾令眾人嫌惡掩 鼻。暗喻流浪狗等同垃圾，不僅無法帶領學童探究流浪狗問題的成因，甚至可能造成學童對這些生命的嫌惡！長期來看，也反映在社會問題與社會成本上。例如：政 府一年花費1.2億龐大經費處理全台十萬隻流浪犬貓末端的收容、絕育、安樂死、屍體處理等，但流浪動物數量卻未明顯減少。農政單位在末端的減量、查緝措施 永遠追不上源頭的繁殖、買賣、棄養行為；教育體系內，卻不斷讓學童從一隻隻蠶寶寶、甲蟲、鍬形蟲身上，學習到生命是可以交易、轉送、遺棄（放生）的一項 「物品」！如此漠視生命，要如何塑造「有品教育」？如何提升「有品社會」？

研究會表示，教育部編列鉅額經費要推動「三品運 動」，在各級學校推動生命教育及自傷防治、輔導等措施。另一方面，也已著手將「動物保護」納入「生命教育」的一環，顯示教育部了解上述問題的重要性。但人 與動物的互動存在不同層次的觀念和問題，無論是七大學習領域或是生命教育，有關動物倫理與動物福利觀念與知識的教導，必須超越貓狗等「寵物的愛護」。若教 師習於以「愛心」、「愛護」動物與否，來詮釋人與動物的互動，易使「關懷、愛護」動物淪為威權、填鴨、由上而下的教條及宣傳口號。更易導致動物倫理與環境 倫理或人權的衝突，受困於「愛」與「不愛」、「吃素」與「吃肉」等二分法的困境，無法進一步探究各項倫理觀念、發展符合文明趨勢的行動能力。

雖然九年ㄧ貫國民教育課程總綱中，說明培養學童具 備十項基本能力指標，包含「尊重、關懷與團隊合作」能力，在『尊重』層面以人和社會為對象；在『關懷』層面則提到－－「對人以外的關懷，可以由對有生命的 動物關懷到植物以至於對沒有生命的土壤、水文等的關懷，鼓舞學生關懷地球的自然生態。」但課程總綱對於所謂「動物的關懷」，卻只陳述三項內容：「（1）動 物行為的研究；（2）對動物的能力或特性作價值判斷；（3）對這些價值判斷做深刻的體察與反省。」不僅缺乏「動物倫理」觀的價值思辯，更沒有「良好動物福 利」的知識或能力，而僅將廣泛「動物福利科學」的相關知識，限縮為動物行為與生理，及其生態角色。

立法委員田秋堇、鄭麗文要求教育部應立即檢討九年 一貫教育政策、能力指標、課程總綱和分段課綱中，缺乏動物倫理與動物福利教育的重大缺失。並著手探討如何在國中小學、甚至高中課程中，納入動物倫理觀念的 討論、良好動物福利知識的教導。避免課本、教材內容或教學過程中出現錯誤的生命意函、不當描述，誤導學童漠視生命的痛苦，進而模仿、複製歧視、殘虐他者生 命的行為，以及後續連鎖的社會暴力影響。

出處:
台灣樂活動物協會

----------


## 阿翔

人類的教科書教的是「人類的事物」。
這證明了人類為了「教育」下一代真的不在意其他動物的…
牛的那個是真的好過分，就像有些馬戲團會用鉤控制大象一樣。
「教科書」極有可能誤導了學生，讓他們以為傷害人類以外的動物都是可以的，
這樣也怪不得地球上有越來越多的人類殘忍虐待動物啊=M=
教科書在出版時真的應該好好的看清楚有沒有誤導成分！

----------


## 呆虎鯨

即使有那種內容，人類還是不會去改啊。
　　教科書都改幾代了，結果還是差不多。

　　教育真的很重要，大家都知道，但是就是沒有人重視。
　　（應該說，只重視人類部份；雖然這很正常）
　　而且教了那麼多有用嗎？

　　不會去注意到不尋常的地方，是因為已經習慣了。

----------


## J.C.

想起我小學時也有過這樣的經歷
自然課要我們帶魚去學校 觀察構造之類的 
我就特別去水族店買了兩隻魚 也不知道品種是什麼
課堂結束後就不知道該怎麼辦 
但又不是特別想養 後來帶回家就只是拿個很大的湯碗裝那兩隻魚
然後爸媽怕"有礙觀瞻"跟有味道 就把湯碗放在陽台
我們家人只有偶爾會去倒些飼料而已 根本就是放著不管 看他們活到什麼時候 @@

不知道放了多久 我記得還蠻長一段時間的
兩隻魚相繼跳出湯碗死了 
大概是自殺吧....

如今想起 真是很糟糕的教育的方式啊~
但我也是等到高中以後吧 才從其他管道學習跟修正自己

哀哀 總覺得 從小就會想到要愛護其他生命 尤其是包括非哺乳動物
對小孩來說 可能還需要一些天性吧 @@

----------


## 呆虎鯨

其實小孩子是很殘忍的，他們可以大笑著、毫不猶豫去做一些殘酷的事情。

　　諸如分解昆蟲、抓毛毛蟲餵鳥、拔鳥毛、虐待動物等等，因為被傷害的不是他們本身，所以他們沒有任何罪惡感也不會有什麼心理負擔。

　　這就是為什麼要教育小孩的原因了。

　　只有他們特別珍愛的生物受到傷害，讓他們感覺到痛，那時候他們的＂保護動物＂的心才會覺醒；至於覺醒到什麼程度，還要看後期了。

　　教育是很困難的，不是只學到知識就好...
　　最重要的最難教，然後都沒教到。
　　都是靠小孩自己去了解的，所以效率奇差。

----------


## wingwolf

說到教科書，那實在不得不提初中一篇課文——蒲松齡的《狼》
人家蒲老先生寫這篇文章到底是幹什麽的？
當然不是什麽字面上說“動物不如人”的——而是“借”狼來諷刺當時黑暗的政府
但是呢
無論是書本上的、教師的講解還是考卷上、練習冊上的參考答案
全部都是不斷強調什麽“人很聰明啊”“狼很邪惡啊”“狼再狡猾也鬥不過人啊”
拜托，人家蒲松齡一不是獵人二不是人類第一偏執狂
寫這種內容的東西幹什麽？
我就不信那些“語文專家”“語文高級教師”連這個道理都不明白
擺明了就是看動物不爽，好不容易逮到一篇就出氣！

還有政治書更是過分
簡直就是洗腦！！！（我太激動了~~~）


還好
現在人們終於認識到這個問題了
希望能早點改過來……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

「人類」的教科書真的喜歡教一些奇怪的事情，

以後的教科書出版的時候，應該多加注意一些才對= =

不然又會誤導一大堆學生，害無辜的動物遭殃。

----------


## 羽翔

現在的教科書有很多都一堆虐待動物的內容=w=
也難怪小孩真的越小越殘忍呀~(?

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

啊哈哈哈 污名化啊 有我們西方品系龍類嚴重嗎(抓頭

我們是惡魔 是會吃人的怪物

會抓走公主(抓去幹嘛？阿就做朋友...不要就算了啊 幹嘛醬(?

總之是罪惡的象徵雷~(澎湖腔

要被活剝分屍做裝備？

我記得高中有一天穿著心愛的龍T恤去上學

老師：你怎麼穿龍的衣服呢 龍是惡魔...

...喔天啊我從來沒這麼想巴一個老太婆過(炸

從此對基督教好感降到負一百 喔耶~


大部分的龍哪管你人類啊 神經病(關電視

----------

